# Dotnet > Gnral Dotnet > Dveloppement Office System > InfoPath >  Infopath Demande de cong

## Parkman

Bonjour
J'ai suivi le tutoriel de Stphane Eyskens sur le site qui cre une demande de cong et a publie vers Sharepoint. J'ai suivi les tapes mais j'arrive pas  voir quand effectuer les controles sur l'identit des utilisateurs (autrement qui va avoir le droit ou non d'approuver er rejeter les demandes) j'arrive pas  trouver ou spcifier les droits aux approbateurs
S'il ya un tutoriel plus dtaill, plusieurs espaces de noms manquent
Merci

----------


## virgul

Salut et bienvenue,

Juste une petite question tes utilisateurs vont travailler avec formservice ou Infopath client?

----------


## Parkman

> Salut et bienvenue,
> 
> Juste une petite question tes utilisateurs vont travailler avec formservice ou Infopath client?


Merci pour votre rponse, mes utilisateurs vont utiliser formservice.
autre question : est ce que je cre un groupe d'utilisateurs dans MOSS ("Manager") pour l'approbation des demandes ??

----------


## glucas59

Il faut crer des rgles sur tes lments d'approbation du genre si utilisateur n'est pas Manager alors l'lment est dsactiv.
Crer un groupe Manager peut te permettre de faire un menu droulant pour slectionner le manager en faisant une connection de donnes mais je crois que le fait d'tre en formservice va t'empcher de filtrer les donnes du menu droulant pour n'avoir que tes managers.

----------


## lesanglier

> Bonjour
> J'ai suivi le tutoriel de Stphane Eyskens sur le site qui cre une demande de cong et a publie vers Sharepoint.


Il est o ce tuto ?? J'arrive pas  le trouver... :-(

----------


## hawk91

http://stephaneey.developpez.com/tut...formsservices/

----------

